# Jacob 3 way vise disassembly help



## Daver (Jan 22, 2013)

I got a vise with a CL purchase that I am going to clean up and try to put back in service.  It is filthy!

I am almost complete with disassembling it, and got stuck.  I have everything except the bottom two castings separated.  It looks like the two drive screw nuts are pressed into the middle casting.  The bottom nut is keeping the middle casting and the base from separating (captured).  Can anyone confirm that these are pressed in or could then be threaded in or pinned... I just don't want to ruin it more than the wear it already has.  

Its a jacob CVS-3 according to the sticker that is almost gone and barely legible.

Any help would be great!


----------



## Richard King (Jan 22, 2013)

Have a picture? Did you Google it looking for a factory blue print?


----------



## Daver (Jan 23, 2013)

let me go see if I can get some pics...

I tried google 'till my fingers bled'  but couldn't find anything useful.


----------



## Daver (Jan 23, 2013)

the round posts are threaded through for the drive screws (not sure if that's the right term).
They are separate and offset from each other.
The one going down into the base of the vise is too tall to slide out sideways, so it must have to be removed before the two come apart. (?)


----------



## Bill Gruby (Jan 23, 2013)

Am I seeing things or is that OLD vise made in Taiwan?

 "Billy G" :thinking:


----------



## Daver (Jan 23, 2013)

I never said the word 'OLD' (did I?)  It seems well used, and marginally neglected on the cleaning side of things.
It says Jacob on that casting, and Taiwan on the bottom (now you know as much as I!).
I'm just trying to see if I can clean it up and make it serviceable.

I am going to put it on blocks and whack it with a hammer from the top and see if they are pressed in. Not sure what else to try if no one has a definitive answer for me.


----------



## Richard King (Jan 23, 2013)

I would look around the edge of the slide to see if the stud is held in with a set screw or 2 set screws, one on top of the other.  It might be pressed in the casting or threaded.  get a bright flashlight and look at the stud, if it is threaded you should be able to see it near the base.

You may want to scrape off any paint s a set screw maybe hiding under it.  Oh be sure to measure where it is now by scribing a line for depth and location or direction it is pointing.  That info is handy when assembling it.

You must think we're miracle workers and have every tool and vise made to mankind in our memory banks. We are trying to help so when you do whack it with a big hammer you don't break it in two.  I does look like a cheaply made vise.  You may want to try cleaning it up and then try pressing it out if you can before whacking on it

In Taiwan they copy everything.  Many times you will see a Lathe marked with a big M...here in the states that means Meeinite cast Iron.   The company in Taiwan bought an American made lathe and copied it exactly and did not use Meeinite.  So your vise is no doubt a copy of a Jacobs vise or the guy who made it was named Jacob.


----------



## Daver (Jan 23, 2013)

Richard King said:


> I would look around the edge of the slide to see if the stud is held in with a set screw or 2 set screws, one on top of the other.  It might be pressed in the casting or threaded.  get a bright flashlight and look at the stud, if it is threaded you should be able to see it near the base.
> 
> You may want to scrape off any paint s a set screw maybe hiding under it.  Oh be sure to measure where it is now by scribing a line for depth and location or direction it is pointing.  That info is handy when assembling it.




I'll do some more cleaning... but my guess so far is that they are pressed in tight against the casting.  There doesn't appear to be any gap.

I will mark for direction (hadn't thought of that!) and make sure I don't mix them up!  I cant mix the crews or gibs up, they are different lengts...


----------



## Daver (Jan 23, 2013)

Ok guys, looks like I was making a mountain out of a mole hill.  I turned it over, and tapped it with a hammer (using a 1/4" cheap-o socket extension as a drift punch) and it just fell out... If it hadn't been so crudded up it might have fallen out due to gravity!

Everything is soaking in purple power now, clean up  and inspection hopefully tonight.

Thanks for all the help, I love places like this!  I am learning so much.


----------

